# Good day off of Navarre



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Finally I was able to get out all by myself and concentrate on fishing instead of trying to get other people on fish. First time in over three weeks believe it or not.

I dropped my daughter off at school and off to Broxsons for cigs. No cigs there so I stopped by the pier. They had what they were selling as cigs but werent cigs. No idea what they were actually. They were a scad like a cig but much fatter and flatter instead of cigar shaped. They were also pretty damn mushy.

With the late start I knew bait was going to be tough and it was. Caught about ten decent cigs and headed out. On the way I saw a buddy so I made a detour to talk to him a minute.

After that I head on over to my spot and zzzzziiiinnnngggg. First fish of the day was a really nice king in the mid forty inch range.

I make it to my spot, the wind wasnt too bad and the water has really cleaned up. I love it when I get to my spot and look down and see snapper, kings, and cobia just swimming in circles about fifteen feet down.

First drop was a cobia. He wasnt big but worth a measure. Since he was close I decided to use my grips instead of a gaff as a couple months ago I gaffed a ling that was just short and I felt really bad. While trying to get the grips on he popped.

For the next few drops it was several nice snapper or empty hooks. Not ONCE did I bring up a baited hook, I either caught a fish or lost my bait, all day.

Next fish of notability was a solid keeper cobia in the twenty to thirty pound range. The weird thing was that at first I thought I had a remora because he was coming up with ease. As soon as I saw him and he saw me he went absolute ape and spit the hook before I could get a gaff in him. I was bummed.

I continue catching more snapper when I drop down a big live turbo cig and it gets HAMMERED. I was rewarded after a tough fight with the biggest snapper Ive ever caught or seen in person. She was longer then my outback is wide so I was guessing something in the mid thirty inch rang. Notice how small the fish grips look in her mouth. A ]v[ONSTER for sure. It hurt throwing that beast back.

I end up catching three more short cobia and several more snapper.

I end up running out of bait but with the bite on fire I had to figure something out. I decided to drop down my only weighted duster and just jig it bare. At just one ounce I was lucky the wind had died other wise I would have never gotten it down.

First drop, BAM, another cobia about thirty inches, he had three friends with him when he came up too. I was surprised it worked. I dropped a few more times and every time I had some really big trigger fish follow it up to the surface. They never ate unfortunately. They were real pig triggers too. With their interest in the duster Im surprised Ive never caught one on this spot.

I drop again and this time see a nice cobia following it. He was about twenty feet down so I couldnt tell exactly how big he was but he ate and my seventeen pound test, that I use for trolling only, broke thus ending my day.

Total for the day, four just short cobia, three lost, one king and at least fifteen red snapper, probably more.

No fish in the box but the weather was beautiful and the fish were biting. Felt good getting some good ole salt water therapy out there all by my self.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Good lord what a snapper! Sounds like your spot is THE spot!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That snapper was a real pig. I swear she would have been legal if you measured here top to bottom, lol.

Since my last Gulf trip that ended up in a debacle I had to take apart my good old senator and get all of the sand out and clean it up good. I greased the hell out of it and it was buttery smooth. 

Ive been rocked on this spot many times so maybe she was the Queen of the reef, but hopefully she isnt the only one that big and next snapper season she will oblige me for a dinner date one evening.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome report and I am glad that your luck is changing:thumbup:. after reading some of your other post you were definately due for some "you" fishing. I wish Navarre was closer because I would really like to go out there one day. Just seems like it is great during the week when I am working and when I finally do get a chnace the wind or surf is crazy. I will make it down there some day though. Hopefully when I do there are still fish to catch seeing how it looks like you and the other Navarre regulars are catching them all:notworthy:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its great here, bottom spots are few and far in between but if you put some time out there youll find you a good spot or two. Also, I believe since we are pretty good clip from either pass, we tend to get cleaner water which may help with the pelagics being a little closer in. Also, you rarely have to deal with boats out here.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, and the biting flies are out in force so if anyone plans on going out this evening dont forget the bug spray. I guess that was my only complaint for the day, and yall know me so biting flies are barely an annoyance compared to my usual gripes.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap 
hope I can got out there with you before I leave


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job JD, I was out there today and it was pretty flat. Saw a lot of baby pomps in the surf, but none brought home.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

im pretty sure navarre sells popeyes. not sure if thats their real name but thats what everyone calls them.:thumbsup:


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Talk about biting flies being out in force:thumbdown:. I covered myself in 100% DEET and they still were biting me...nasty little things:furious:


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like you somehow appeased the fishing gods and they smiled on you. Good for you. That's a fat snapper.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. It looks like the curse has lifted. Congrats!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I let SniperPeeps borrow my yak when I got home and he is out there now catching some triggers. Aint that some shit, Ive NEVER caught a legal trigger on my yak and he borrows it and goes out and gets em on first try.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow Great report! Without giving out too much info can you give me an idea of how far out you guys paddle in navarree? I know it seems to get deeper quicker over there. About what depth do you fish?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You start running into live bottom about two miles out. You just have to put in time. I would say that I find a spot for every twenty miles traveled. Maybe even more miles. There isnt much out there but when you do find it, you get rewarded.

Sixty five feet and on out, but I will warn you, you get to sixty five feet pretty easily, the next five feet seems to take forever to get to.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish and nice report. Sounds like it was a pretty good day. Wish we'd see more of those bigger cobia but we only catch the 24-30 inchers. I think we might have to move a bit further out for those.

Outbacks are 33 inches wide, so if the snapper was bigger than that, that is most definitely a beast. Biggest yak snapper I had heard of until yours was 33 inches.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man I wish I did not have to work I would fish every day hahah


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome snapper. Glad you had a great day - hoping I can get out soon after reading that.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Great job JD. I want me some cobia!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am jealous JD is ling good table fare? Forgive me for being a inshore guy


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlackJeep said:


> Nice fish and nice report. Sounds like it was a pretty good day. Wish we'd see more of those bigger cobia but we only catch the 24-30 inchers. I think we might have to move a bit further out for those.
> 
> Outbacks are 33 inches wide, so if the snapper was bigger than that, that is most definitely a beast. Biggest yak snapper I had heard of until yours was 33 inches.


You can clearly see she was longer then my yak is wide in the horizontal picture. The fish was a beast for sure.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

MY BOAT IS 4 SALE, gone get me a yak, pedal power babe!!! nice fish!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> You can clearly see she was longer then my yak is wide in the horizontal picture. The fish was a beast for sure.


Yeah, no doubt. Looks like a solid 35-36 inches.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

saintsfann76 said:


> I am jealous JD is ling good table fare? Forgive me for being a inshore guy


Cobia is one of my favorite. Its very unique and no other fish like it. It makes the most fantastic sashimi as well.

Also, Ive caught several snapper in the twenty nine to thirty inch range this year and this fish dwarfed those, not only in length but in shear bulk.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I love sashimi


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

what time did you swing by broxsons? I tried to go by this morning at 6:30 (am) and they were closed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got there around seven thirty. James was pretty sick this morning and was running a little late.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a beautiful Snapper!


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a nice avatar, and awesome fish


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Not to derail the post completely just wondering JD how and with what can you catch cigs on? I've never seen any around but this is my first year really fishing saltwater. Fish in the bay mostly in my yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

At dawn lately they have been in close, just past the second bar. As the day progresses they go deeper.

I use my FF to find the schools and sometimes I have to go as deep as fifty to sixty feet to get them.

I use a size eight sabiki in white/green head. Use a sinker for the depth youll be catching them in, I use two oz for water under twenty five feet and four ounces for deeper water.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

JD thanks a million. I cant belive how helpful everyone is around here. I would have probly lived my whole life and not seen a live cig. Thanks for the info bro maybe oneday we will met up and I will buy you a beer or 3.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice report, that red was a pig!


----------

